# Can I go to college in with an associates degree (read for more info)



## Sushimi_

Hello!

I am living in the south of France with my husband. I am looking to pursue my education further, but due to unfortunate life circumstances, my only option to graduate high-school was to obtain my G.E.D. (General Equivalency Diploma in the USA). 
I would like to continue my education in college, but I'm aware that the G.E.D. is not recognized in most (if any) European schools.
Considering I live in France, I know I'm able to continue my education in online colleges in the United States, would my plan of getting an associates degree in Psychology in the United States (online) and then attempting to go to school in France for my Bachelors (or the French equivalent) work?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to take a look at the website for Campus France. Though you already have the visa stuff sorted, you may pick up some information about how to apply for college in France. Generally speaking that takes a first year of US college - since the French secondary system goes a year longer than US high school. If you were to get your associates degree (online or however else), you would be in a very good position to apply for a French university.





__





Étudiant | Campus France Studying in France


Find out how to come and study in France. What are the best universities in France.




www.campusfrance.org


----------



## BenjaminCoo

Sushimi_ said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am living in the south of France with my husband. I am looking to pursue my education further, but due to unfortunate life circumstances, my only option to graduate high-school was to obtain my G.E.D. (General Equivalency Diploma in the USA).
> I would like to continue my education in college, but I'm aware that the G.E.D. is not recognized in most (if any) European schools.
> Considering I live in France, I know I'm able to continue my education in online colleges in the United States, would my plan of getting an associates degree in Psychology in the United States (online) and then attempting to go to school in France for my Bachelors (or the French equivalent) work? This is a difficult dilemma for me and I would like to make the right decision while continuing my education. I have read many essays on making good decisions url=Decision Making Essay Examples - Free Research Papers on PapersOwl.com]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decision Making Essay Examples - Free Research Papers on PapersOwl.com
> 
> 
> Free essays about Decision Making ➤ Proficient writing team ✐ Best quality of every paper ✅ Largest database of essay examples on PapersOwl.com!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papersowl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] but so far I don't see a single correct one. I would like to continue my studies at a university in France after college in the USA.


Since the school curriculum in France includes more hours, college admission in the USA is possible.


----------



## saffron_gin

Bevdeforges said:


> You may want to take a look at the website for Campus France. Though you already have the visa stuff sorted, you may pick up some information about how to apply for college in France. Generally speaking that takes a first year of US college - since the French secondary system goes a year longer than US high school. If you were to get your associates degree (online or however else), you would be in a very good position to apply for a French university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Étudiant | Campus France Studying in France
> 
> 
> Find out how to come and study in France. What are the best universities in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.campusfrance.org



I wonder Bev would it be possible to do a PG program in France while already here with the TDS-visiteur...


----------



## Bevdeforges

PG = post graduate? If so, I'm not really sure. You would have to check with the school(s) you are thinking of applying to. As far as I know, there is no formal requirement for a student visa in order to attend university here - the student visa is merely a different set of requirements to allow "poor students" an opportunity to attend university programs here. If you are on a visiteur visa, then presumably you have already passed the financial resources "test." 

Campus France should also be able to help with requirements and such. Étudiant | Campus France Studying in France Or try this site: Études en France


----------



## saffron_gin

Bevdeforges said:


> PG = post graduate? If so, I'm not really sure. You would have to check with the school(s) you are thinking of applying to. As far as I know, there is no formal requirement for a student visa in order to attend university here - the student visa is merely a different set of requirements to allow "poor students" an opportunity to attend university programs here. If you are on a visiteur visa, then presumably you have already passed the financial resources "test."
> 
> Campus France should also be able to help with requirements and such. Étudiant | Campus France Studying in France Or try this site: Études en France


yes post graduate level courses...i already have a masteer's and am almost finished phd from back then...but am looking for ways to engage myself more whilst here...and learning something new or from a different pov is always engaging...


----------



## saffron_gin

And no...haven't really looked into schools programs (other than creative writing one from before) - just this post triggered the thought...and thanks for the link you posted was quite insightful to see the options there.


----------

